# Difference between "DCC on board" and "DCC ready"?



## Evan

What do they both mean? I think DCC ready means it's already programmed to run right? What does DCC on board mean?


----------



## shaygetz

DCC ready means that provisions are there to plug in NMRA standard mounted chips. DCC on board means that it comes already installed.


----------



## NIMT

DCC On Board means it already has the DCC Decoder and is programed to the default settings and an address of 3 (Usually).

DCC Ready means that the engine is already setup to except a DCC Decoder. The means you get to pick which decoder manufacture you want to use.

If you want sound get one preinstalled or get the DCC Ready, Converting a DCC On Board can be rather difficult to do.


----------



## gc53dfgc

NIMT.COM said:


> If you want sound get one preinstalled or get the DCC Ready, Converting a DCC On Board can be rather difficult to do.


I will second that. I have done it and did it with no problems but it took a lot of time. work and patience to not screw anything up on it.


----------

